# Snapping Turtle Shock



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a nice clear creek that has several springs feeding it as it flows through my property. I have seen otters, beaver and more than a few snakes. I even catch stump knockers and other small fish in there.

Yesterday I drove up to it and could tell something rolled off a log into the water. Turned off the UTV and sat there for a minute to see if a big ole snake popped up when all of a sudden a big head popped up right beside me, scaring the [email protected]$ out of me. Turned out it was a snapping turtle, it crawled over the log and disappeared under the water. 

I didn't have time to identify which species it was or take a photo but it was about the same size as a 5 gallon bucket lid. Pretty cool to see him back there.

I warned everyone in my family he better not be harmed.

http://www.chelydra.org/common_alligator_snapping_turtle.html


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been seeing an alligator snapper that looks like a 55 gl drum on its side - head is as big as my leg. he's veeery shy. I hope one day to see him before he sees me so I can get a better look, Im betting hes 100 yrs old


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are amazing creatures 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know YEARS 20+ back in Pcola around Airport/Davis a gator snapper was found and supposedly had an indian arrowhead in its shell. I never saw it but story goes it was almost as big as a car hood....I'd love to find a bitty baby gator snapper and raise it in a tank. cool little critters!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I know YEARS 20+ back in Pcola around Airport/Davis a gator snapper was found and supposedly had an indian arrowhead in its shell. I never saw it but story goes it was almost as big as a car hood....I'd love to find a bitty baby gator snapper and raise it in a tank. cool little critters!




That turtle was at a place in PENSACOLA called "the swamparium" big ole arrowhead sticking out of his shell. I seen him on a fifth grade field trip. Guy told my class that he was 150 yrs old. He was a hoss


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Our family had two at our home in Molino many years ago. Only saw them once, a HUGE pair, the size of big storage totes, one of which was digging and laying eggs on our creek bank! Super cool to see. They moved on and never returned.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Since we're talking turtles my daughter and I spotted a huge soft shell on his back up in some thick brush. He looked stuck and I figured he was tangled on a bush hook but before we could provide aid (her idea, not mine) he got upright and scooted. I wondered if he was mating or looking to lay some eggs.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> That turtle was at a place in PENSACOLA called "the swamparium" big ole arrowhead sticking out of his shell. I seen him on a fifth grade field trip. Guy told my class that he was 150 yrs old. He was a hoss




Funny thing is - that's about the only thing I remember from elementary school - ha, go figure


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> That turtle was at a place in PENSACOLA called "the swamparium" big ole arrowhead sticking out of his shell. I seen him on a fifth grade field trip. Guy told my class that he was 150 yrs old. He was a hoss


Seen him many times I think Mr. Nowack ran the place.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.... And here ya go
http://youtu.be/Gn8EQ0azXpQ


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> .... And here ya go
> http://youtu.be/Gn8EQ0azXpQ


I'm surprised he's not the "Turtle Woman" by now! Holding it that close to his junk! Damn!!!


----------

